# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  DVD Tip für die Feiertage

## schiene

Hab mir gerade auf Arbeit den Film"Nachts im Museum"angeschaut.
Schöner Familienfilm mit toller Optik und jeder Menge Spaß.
http://www.filmstarts.de/produkt/41487, ... useum.html

----------


## Enrico

Wir haben den sogar auf Thai, wenn jemand mag.  ::  Super Film  :cool:

----------

Ja bitte.

René

----------

